# Recording on 1 and watch the same on another?



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

I apologize in advance if this has been asked, but I looked through a few pages of topics and couldn't find it... I am a former beta tester for multiroom dvr, with 4 HR20 DVRs all networked (hardwired) to my D-Link router. MRV worked well other than when I would try to watch a program that was currently being recorded on a different DVR. Example - since baseball games take upwards of 3 hours, I would normally record the game and start watching it an hour or 2 later, that way I can FF through commercials and what not. However, if I started recording this 3 hour game on DVR#1 and then tried to start watching it say an hour in to the recording on DVR #2, although it would show up on the play list, when I went to play the program it would always error out, stating the there was some sort of sync issue or something I believe. Does this new DECA or whatever set up that D is offering resolve this issue? That was my only complaint with using it as it was on my home network...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I never had that issue, either on my wired/wireless or my DECA network.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Watching a program while it is being recorded on another DVR has always worked for me as well, both before AND after DECA.


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> I never had that issue, either on my wired/wireless or my DECA network.


Really? I always thought it was a function of going through my home network... but I actually have a decent router (D-Link DIR655 gigaport) and each is hooked up via cat5.

I'm not sure if I ever tried it with a shorter program (and therefor a smaller file), but I know each time I'd try it with a baseball game (which, of course, would be a huge file as it would be 2+ hours of HD programming at that point) that I would get that error...

Did you ever try it with longer programs like a game or even a movie that was an hour or 2 in to it?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

wdhendrick said:


> Really? I always thought it was a function of going through my home network... but I actually have a decent router (D-Link DIR655 gigaport) and each is hooked up via cat5.
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever tried it with a shorter program (and therefor a smaller file), but I know each time I'd try it with a baseball game (which, of course, would be a huge file as it would be 2+ hours of HD programming at that point) that I would get that error...
> 
> Did you ever try it with longer programs like a game or even a movie that was an hour or 2 in to it?


I do this all the time with hockey games. My viewing (and fast forwarding through commercials) usually catches up sometime in the 3rd period, depending on when I start watching.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

wdhendrick said:


> Really? I always thought it was a function of going through my home network... but I actually have a decent router (D-Link DIR655 gigaport) and each is hooked up via cat5.
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever tried it with a shorter program (and therefor a smaller file), but I know each time I'd try it with a baseball game (which, of course, would be a huge file as it would be 2+ hours of HD programming at that point) that I would get that error...
> 
> Did you ever try it with longer programs like a game or even a movie that was an hour or 2 in to it?


I use MRV for that exact function. There are times when I have two shows being recorded on my main receiver and I want to watch the Red Sox live on that TV. So I will go into my bedroom, record the game, and go back to my living room and watch it from the UPL. Works great for watching live while two things are recording.


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, I just called Directv to get the Whole Home DVR added to my account. I was told it would be $3 and within 2 minutes it was there.... Now, knowing the issues I wa having with the 'sync' issue above when I would try and watch a program on dvr 2 that was currently still be recorded on dvr 1, i asked about the DECA set up. He said I didn't need it... I said I think I wanted it based on my experience. He put me on hold, came back and said he couldn't do it because I was current set up was already working. He then trasferred me to a supervisor who told me it was $99 + $49 to do the above. I agreed and he went to work setting it up... however, got disconnected midway through. Called back and talked to a different person. He looked at my account and said I only needed the DECA set up and that he could do that for $79 - does this sound right? I currently have 4 HD DVRs, 3 of which are on my home network, each with 2 cable runs going to them (1 for each tuner) and 1 cat5 to each.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

wdhendrick said:


> Okay, I just called Directv to get the Whole Home DVR added to my account. I was told it would be $3 and within 2 minutes it was there.... Now, knowing the issues I wa having with the 'sync' issue above when I would try and watch a program on dvr 2 that was currently still be recorded on dvr 1, i asked about the DECA set up. He said I didn't need it... I said I think I wanted it based on my experience. He put me on hold, came back and said he couldn't do it because I was current set up was already working. He then trasferred me to a supervisor who told me it was $99 + $49 to do the above. I agreed and he went to work setting it up... however, got disconnected midway through. Called back and talked to a different person. He looked at my account and said I only needed the DECA set up and that he could do that for $79 - does this sound right? I currently have 4 HD DVRs, 3 of which are on my home network, each with 2 cable runs going to them (1 for each tuner) and 1 cat5 to each.


You need SWM too. That will be done at the same time as the DECA install.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> Watching a program while it is being recorded on another DVR has always worked for me as well, both before AND after DECA.


I'm using wired ethernet (unsupported) between both DVRs, and was able to do this as well. In addition, I tried playing the same recording on both DVRs at the same time and had no problem with that as well.


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> You need SWM too. That will be done at the same time as the DECA install.


Can, or would, they install one without the other? I just want to make sure they are only coming out once and that it will be working correctly when they leave, WITHOUT using my home network (other than for Directv On Demand of course).


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

OK, so I just looked at my install order and it says this:

Internet Connection Kit Upgrade Free 1 Free 
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00 


Something tells me that's not right....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

wdhendrick said:


> Can, or would, they install one without the other? I just want to make sure they are only coming out once and that it will be working correctly when they leave, WITHOUT using my home network (other than for Directv On Demand of course).


DECA requires SWM, but not the other way aorund.



wdhendrick said:


> OK, so I just looked at my install order and it says this:
> 
> Internet Connection Kit Upgrade Free 1 Free
> Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
> ...


Should be listed as "Whole Home DVR Upgrade".


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I called DTV back last night to confirm the work order and said that online it only shows as 'Internet Connection Kit Upgrade' and wanted to confirm what was supposed to be done. The CSR told me that she read the notes and says that the work order says it's to do an upgrade to SWiM and DECA, so I asked if that was for all receivers or just one, and she confirmed for all receivers. To make sure I understood, I said so he will come in and completely convert my set up I have now to a Single Wire mode, complete with DECA so that I can use 'your' network for Whole Home DVR as opposed to my own network going through my router, and she said yes, and if the install tech had any concerns to ask him to wait and to call back. I got her name and ID # just to have... sounds like a pretty good deal for the $49. I have 4 DVRs, 3 are the HR20-700 and the 4th is an HR21-700. Are all of these compantible with SWiM / DECA, or might they swap out the HR20-700s for the new HR24s?


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

wdhendrick said:


> Well, I called DTV back last night to confirm the work order and said that online it only shows as 'Internet Connection Kit Upgrade' and wanted to confirm what was supposed to be done. The CSR told me that she read the notes and says that the work order says it's to do an upgrade to SWiM and DECA, so I asked if that was for all receivers or just one, and she confirmed for all receivers. To make sure I understood, I said so he will come in and completely convert my set up I have now to a Single Wire mode, complete with DECA so that I can use 'your' network for Whole Home DVR as opposed to my own network going through my router, and she said yes, and if the install tech had any concerns to ask him to wait and to call back. I got her name and ID # just to have... sounds like a pretty good deal for the $49. I have 4 DVRs, 3 are the HR20-700 and the 4th is an HR21-700. Are all of these compantible with SWiM / DECA, or might they swap out the HR20-700s for the new HR24s?


All of your DVRs are SWM/DECA compatible. FYI, going to DECA just takes your DVR traffic off you home network. OnDemand still goes through your router. There will be a DECA device connected to your router to enable that. Also, no MRV information leaves your network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wdhendrick said:


> I have 4 DVRs, 3 are the HR20-700 and the 4th is an HR21-700. Are all of these compantible with SWiM / DECA, or might they swap out the HR20-700s for the new HR24s?


Those all should work fine. They might swap if one or more doesn't work after the upgrade, but "they should work fine".


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Smuuth said:


> Watching a program while it is being recorded on another DVR has always worked for me as well, both before AND after DECA.


Same here.


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I called directv back again this afternoon regarding an 'on demand' movie we downloaded over the weekend but couldn't watch - turns out the receiver hadn't called back to directv since the day it was installed. I was transferred to the networking group that offered to go through the set up with me when I told her about my pending deca install and asked her if she could confirm it was everything I needed. She looked through my setip and said the order covered everything I might need, but also told me that they may NOT do the swm upgrade and just do the deca since I already have cables run to each receiver... does this sound right?



hilmar2k said:


> DECA requires SWM, but n
> ot the other way aorund.
> 
> Should be listed as "Whole Home DVR Upgrade".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wdhendrick said:


> but also told me that they may NOT do the swm upgrade and just do the deca since I already have cables run to each receiver... does this sound right?


DECA MUST Have SWiM to work. period. no other option. When they do the DECA upgrade, they'll do SWiM too.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA MUST Have SWiM to work. period. no other option. When they do the DECA upgrade, they'll do SWiM too.


The computer is not always putting SWM on the work orders. I guess it's assuming people already have it. I had two canceled installs because of this.


----------



## wdhendrick (Mar 17, 2008)

joed32 said:


> The computer is not always putting SWM on the work orders. I guess it's assuming people already have it. I had two canceled installs because of this.


I guess it's worth a call back once more to directv again today just to verify that they have both the SWiM and DECA upgrade on the workorder, not just one or the other. I've been with Directv for about 10 years now and one thing i've learned is to make sure all the Ts are crossed and Is dotted....


----------

